# Deliveries: If you don't tip, why?



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

My question is mainly directed towards those who opt not to tip us when we deliver your food packages (and for some markets, groceries):

Why don't you tip? Before Eats launched, there were competing services, and even before those, there were the in-house deliverymen/women for the restaurants you ordered from. You tip them. What makes the Uber driver the exception to all this?

I also know you actively know you should tip, since you open the door a crack when I arrive, grab your stuff, mutter out something, then close the door. I'm pretty sure you never did this to the pizza guy or the gal who delivers your Chinese food. You also can't claim ignorance in etiquette, because countless movies have an opening scene where the delivery driver is dropping off food and the receiver says "...and, this is for you", while handing over a cash tip.

Also, you can't claim that since you pay a delivery fee, you're not obligated to leave a tip, or are actually discouraged from leaving one. Here is a competitor that states clearly that a fee is not a tip:









(courtesy GrubHub)

But you'll still ask this question:










See, you know you should do it, but you don't. Again, why?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Peepee on their food.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

....because we are all degenerates and have put pubic hairs in their food?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

It should be fairly obvious at least where Eats is coming concerned. Uber has discouraged tipping for so long that it’s just automatic that people don’t tip. In many cases, people are cheap anyway and this provides the perfect platform not to tip. 

Another possible reason; How many delivery drivers work at your favorite pizza place or Chinese takeout? The odds are you will see the same driver(s) again and again if you order regularly. You are more likely to tip them because you will likely be served by them again and again. You build a relationship and if you’re a good tipper and customer, you might even see decreased wait times and maybe some extra breadsticks or egg rolls in your order. With Eats, the odds decrease significantly that the same driver will deliver your food with each order. You can become more anonymous and feel less guilty about not tipping because you will likely have a different driver every time you order.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> ....because we are all degenerates and have put pubic hairs in their food?


I wouldn't say degenerates. But I would say disgruntled. My comment was obviously in jest but it wouldn't surprise me if both our examples or worse aren't common occurrences due to said disgruntledness. I will never order Ubereats.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> My question is mainly directed towards those who opt not to tip us when we deliver your food packages (and for some markets, groceries):
> 
> Why don't you tip? Before Eats launched, there were competing services, and even before those, there were the in-house deliverymen/women for the restaurants you ordered from. You tip them. What makes the Uber driver the exception to all this?
> 
> ...


I tried Grubhub recently and they automatically added tip at the end even though you can remove it. Uber had always discouraged tipping and they do nothing to promote tipping. It's the same Uber passengers ordering food who were discouraged by uber not to tip.
Restaurants already mark up their food for Uber eats. Then there is uber fee plus taxes . A $8 sandwich comes out to $15-$17 at the end. That's makes for expensive food so tipping is ignored.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> My question is mainly directed towards those who opt not to tip us when we deliver your food packages (and for some markets, groceries):
> 
> Why don't you tip? Before Eats launched, there were competing services, and even before those, there were the in-house deliverymen/women for the restaurants you ordered from. You tip them. What makes the Uber driver the exception to all this?
> 
> ...


 What kind of lowlife, bottom of the barrel, cheap ****ing pieces of shit don't tip delivery people? Seriously? That infuriates me to no end . Are people just absolutely clueless, cheap, assholes, or a combination of the three ??

WHO RAISED THESE IDIOTIC SHITHEELS??? Whoever raised these dingdongs failed miserably, and now society has to deal with them unfortunately. Thanks for nothing parents from hell



unPat said:


> I tried Grubhub recently and they automatically added tip at the end even though you can remove it. Uber had always discouraged tipping and they do nothing to promote tipping. It's the same Uber passengers ordering food who were discouraged by uber not to tip.
> Restaurants already mark up their food for Uber eats. Then there is uber fee plus taxes . A $8 sandwich comes out to $15-$17 at the end. That's makes for expensive food so tipping is ignored.


 I agree with everything you're saying, but I don't care if a sandwich costs $500, you still tip the ****ing delivery person. These idiots need to be taught basic tipping etiquette - I just can't believe there are so many idiots out there.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Julescase

Your posts are hilarious. Good thing U/L hasn't taken your sense of humor.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Julescase
> 
> Your posts are hilarious. Good thing U/L hasn't taken your sense of humor.






kc ub'ing! said:


> I wouldn't say degenerates. But I would say disgruntled. My comment was obviously in jest but it wouldn't surprise me if both our examples or worse aren't common occurrences due to said disgruntledness. I will never order Ubereats.


 If you have repeat customers, whom you know without a doubt do not tip, I fully support hocking as many loogies as possible into their food, and I think many of them would appreciate a few droplets of fresh urine (obviously) for flavor.



RynoHawk said:


> It should be fairly obvious at least where Eats is coming concerned. Uber has discouraged tipping for so long that it's just automatic that people don't tip. In many cases, people are cheap anyway and this provides the perfect platform not to tip.
> 
> Another possible reason; How many delivery drivers work at your favorite pizza place or Chinese takeout? The odds are you will see the same driver(s) again and again if you order regularly. You are more likely to tip them because you will likely be served by them again and again. You build a relationship and if you're a good tipper and customer, you might even see decreased wait times and maybe some extra breadsticks or egg rolls in your order. With Eats, the odds decrease significantly that the same driver will deliver your food with each order. You can become more anonymous and feel less guilty about not tipping because you will likely have a different driver every time you order.


 But it doesn't matter if the delivery man is your uncle Louis, your best friend Bob, or a complete and utter stranger - you should always always tip the person delivering your goddamn food. It's simple basic manners, which are taught from generation to generation and are a big part of how we live amongst one another as a society.

People who don't tip need to die, it's a simple as that. But only after they tip their delivery person!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Julescase said:


> If you have repeat customers, whom you know without a doubt do not tip, I fully support hocking as many loogies as possible into their food, and I think many of them would appreciate a few droplets of fresh urine (obviously) for flavor.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if the delivery man is your uncle Louis, your best friend Bob, or a complete and utter stranger - you should always always tip the person delivering your goddamn food. It's simple basic manners, which are taught from generation to generation and are a big part of how we live amongst one another as a society.
> 
> People who don't tip need to die, it's a simple as that. But only after they tip their delivery person!


Droplets of Fresh Urine? Wtf?

You are in a very bad mood, careful if you are driving tonight


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Julescase said:


> If you have repeat customers, whom you know without a doubt do not tip, I fully support hocking as many loogies as possible into their food, and I think many of them would appreciate a few droplets of fresh urine (obviously) for flavor.


You've crystallized my thoughts precisely!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Julescase said:


> What kind of lowlife, bottom of the barrel, cheap &%[email protected]!*ing pieces of shit don't tip delivery people? Seriously? That infuriates me to no end . Are people just absolutely clueless, cheap, assholes, or a combination of the three ??
> 
> WHO RAISED THESE IDIOTIC SHITHEELS??? Whoever raised these dingdongs failed miserably, and now society has to deal with them unfortunately. Thanks for nothing parents from hell
> 
> I agree with everything you're saying, but I don't care if a sandwich costs $500, you still tip the &%[email protected]!*ing delivery person. These idiots need to be taught basic tipping etiquette - I just can't believe there are so many idiots out there.


Yes, Absolute scum.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Julescase said:


> If you have repeat customers, whom you know without a doubt do not tip, I fully support hocking as many loogies as possible into their food, and I think many of them would appreciate a few droplets of fresh urine (obviously) for flavor.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if the delivery man is your uncle Louis, your best friend Bob, or a complete and utter stranger - you should always always tip the person delivering your goddamn food. It's simple basic manners, which are taught from generation to generation and are a big part of how we live amongst one another as a society.
> 
> People who don't tip need to die, it's a simple as that. But only after they tip their delivery person!


I don't disagree with you and you kinda touched on my point. Most people who order Eats do not tip (in my experience) and probably for the likelihood that they will not get the same driver. Those same people tip the pizza guy because they are more likely to get the same drivers over and over and don't want loogies in their pizza. Not to say there are not good tippers out there, but most apparently do not use Eats. Again, Uber didn't help drivers with their "don't worry about tipping" policy. And yes I tip my delivery drivers nicely (pizza places also charge delivery fees that for whatever reason the drivers do not get) plus extra when the weather is bad.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Julescase said:


> What kind of lowlife, bottom of the barrel, cheap &%[email protected]!*ing pieces of shit don't tip delivery people? Seriously? That infuriates me to no end . Are people just absolutely clueless, cheap, assholes, or a combination of the three ??
> 
> WHO RAISED THESE IDIOTIC SHITHEELS??? Whoever raised these dingdongs failed miserably, and now society has to deal with them unfortunately. Thanks for nothing parents from hell
> 
> I agree with everything you're saying, but I don't care if a sandwich costs $500, you still tip the &%[email protected]!*ing delivery person. These idiots need to be taught basic tipping etiquette - I just can't believe there are so many idiots out there.


They just might not be Idiots, simply common cheap bastards who smile as they close the door when leaving the Uber driver.


----------



## Cass2018 (Jan 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> What kind of lowlife, bottom of the barrel, cheap &%[email protected]!*ing pieces of shit don't tip delivery people? Seriously? That infuriates me to no end . Are people just absolutely clueless, cheap, assholes, or a combination of the three ??
> 
> WHO RAISED THESE IDIOTIC SHITHEELS??? Whoever raised these dingdongs failed miserably, and now society has to deal with them unfortunately. Thanks for nothing parents from hell
> 
> I agree with everything you're saying, but I don't care if a sandwich costs $500, you still tip the &%[email protected]!*ing delivery person. These idiots need to be taught basic tipping etiquette - I just can't believe there are so many idiots out there.


I'm laughing so hard right now. Keep being angry. Get a real job. My job is tip worthy but I don't get tipped. I'll just keep on not tipping, while you guys continue to spit on my food. Get another job. Watch the tipping scene in Reservoir Dogs. That's how I feel about tipping.

The last kind of people I'd want to tip is someone who feels entitled to it. You're one of them.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cass2018 said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now. Keep being angry. Get a real job. My job is tip worthy but I don't get tipped.


Ooo I'm so angry with you... you don't know what you're talking about... tips good, you bad... rant, rant! Feel sufficiently fed? Now buzz off troll.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> My question is mainly directed towards those who opt not to tip us when we deliver your food packages (and for some markets, groceries):
> 
> Why don't you tip? Before Eats launched, there were competing services, and even before those, there were the in-house deliverymen/women for the restaurants you ordered from. You tip them. What makes the Uber driver the exception to all this?
> 
> ...


Steve2016, in all his genius, has explained this already. Thanks Steve2016!



Julescase said:


> What kind of lowlife, bottom of the barrel, cheap &%[email protected]!*ing pieces of shit don't tip delivery people? Seriously? That infuriates me to no end . Are people just absolutely clueless, cheap, assholes, or a combination of the three ??
> 
> WHO RAISED THESE IDIOTIC SHITHEELS??? Whoever raised these dingdongs failed miserably, and now society has to deal with them unfortunately. Thanks for nothing parents from hell
> 
> I agree with everything you're saying, but I don't care if a sandwich costs $500, you still tip the &%[email protected]!*ing delivery person. These idiots need to be taught basic tipping etiquette - I just can't believe there are so many idiots out there.


You forgot to thank Steve2016, Mr. Tightwad himself!



Julescase said:


> What kind of lowlife, bottom of the barrel, cheap &%[email protected]!*ing pieces of shit don't tip delivery people? Seriously? That infuriates me to no end . Are people just absolutely clueless, cheap, assholes, or a combination of the three ??
> 
> WHO RAISED THESE IDIOTIC SHITHEELS??? Whoever raised these dingdongs failed miserably, and now society has to deal with them unfortunately. Thanks for nothing parents from hell
> 
> I agree with everything you're saying, but I don't care if a sandwich costs $500, you still tip the &%[email protected]!*ing delivery person. These idiots need to be taught basic tipping etiquette - I just can't believe there are so many idiots out there.


Just like Steve2016!



Julescase said:


> If you have repeat customers, whom you know without a doubt do not tip, I fully support hocking as many loogies as possible into their food, and I think many of them would appreciate a few droplets of fresh urine (obviously) for flavor.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if the delivery man is your uncle Louis, your best friend Bob, or a complete and utter stranger - you should always always tip the person delivering your goddamn food. It's simple basic manners, which are taught from generation to generation and are a big part of how we live amongst one another as a society.
> 
> People who don't tip need to die, it's a simple as that. But only after they tip their delivery person!


Hey Steve2016, you reading this?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> It should be fairly obvious at least where Eats is coming concerned. Uber has discouraged tipping for so long that it's just automatic that people don't tip. In many cases, people are cheap anyway and this provides the perfect platform not to tip.
> 
> Another possible reason; How many delivery drivers work at your favorite pizza place or Chinese takeout? The odds are you will see the same driver(s) again and again if you order regularly. You are more likely to tip them because you will likely be served by them again and again. You build a relationship and if you're a good tipper and customer, you might even see decreased wait times and maybe some extra breadsticks or egg rolls in your order. With Eats, the odds decrease significantly that the same driver will deliver your food with each order. You can become more anonymous and feel less guilty about not tipping because you will likely have a different driver every time you order.


and this is why i think the lack of tips should likewise match the level of service. I don't use heated bags anymore after seeing only 1 in 15 customers tip, neither do i go up to the 19th floor to deliver. I ask customers to come down. With UberEats, you are either a newbie or naiive if you're going above and beyond in finding the customer in a maze of buildings or wasting time putting food in heated bags upright. Thats how Uber designed the system, no ****s given by Uber, none taken by the driver.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

With UE, many people think that the tip is already included. This is all courtesy of Uber. Also, customers complain about fees being too high so they dont tip. Im not denying that the fees can be high but if you can afford the luxury of getting the food delivered then you can afford to tip at least a buck or 2. A lot of cheap ass people out there and Uber helped create many of them. The customers that dont tip on GH are the worst though. They have no excuse not to tip and GH drivers rely on those tips a lot more that UE drivers.

Go on Twitter and put "ubereats" or "grubhub" "tip" in the search box. You see how a lot of customers think. I have been responding to many of these customers trying to educate them because some of them genuinely dont know


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

I think most people just play dumb by asking if the tip is included or not. If they just flew from Sri Lanka or Ukraine or either crawled out from under a rock or were born when Uber came about in 2010 then i would cut em some slack. People are just full of shit most of the time. I am pretty sure if the grubhub customers who usually tip were to migrate to UberEats, they will stop tipping and play dumb.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Peepee on their food.


Then you'd be committing a felony in most states. Best bet if you want a tip for delivering food, then do Pizza delivery like Fuzzyelvis


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Then you'd be committing a felony in most states. Best bet if you want a tip for delivering food, then do Pizza delivery like Fuzzyelvis


I'm smart enough to not leave my DNA on food. But I have also delivered ubereats and doordash to pizza customers I know from experience don't even tip for pizza.

Their food arrives cold and with somewhat smaller portions.

I have various sized bags, and normally I do use them. But I mostly do delivery in my neighborhood, not Houston, so I do actually get the same customers quite often. I wonder if they are surprised their food is fresh and hot the first time, and cold and late every time thereafter.

There is one doordash Customer here who lets doordash add their crappy guarantee money and tips $20 cash. He ALWAYS gets great service. I love that Doordash makes no money off him as a bonus.

Funny, that.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wonder if they are surprised their food is fresh and hot the first time, and cold and late every time thereafter.


LMAO. Similarly, I always tip $5 ... but if the soda is shaken or food is cold, then next time no tip ... and eventually, I stop using that restaurant. The bennies of living in a big city, lots of food options


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> I think most people just play dumb by asking if the tip is included or not. If they just flew from Sri Lanka or Ukraine or either crawled out from under a rock or were born when Uber came about in 2010 then i would cut em some slack. People are just full of shit most of the time. I am pretty sure if the grubhub customers who usually tip were to migrate to UberEats, they will stop tipping and play dumb.


Def a lot of people who play dumb but there are def a good amount of people that genuinely don't know. I didn't know until I started driving for Uber And same with my friends who put me on to Uber. I don't think the people asking on Twitter have anything to gain by asking other than to get an answer


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> LMAO. Similarly, I always tip $5 ... but if the soda is shaken or food is cold, then next time no tip ... and eventually, I stop using that restaurant. The bennies of living in a big city, lots of food options


I still tip, but will stop using that restaurant if it continues. I know from experience that 9 times out of 10 it's not the delivery person's fault.

Pizza places will put in the system the food is ready when it's not even made yet. Makes their cook time look good. But then the driver looks like they took forever. Or they're shorthanded and that 4th delivery is late no matter what.

So I tend not to blame the driver.

I never use the app delivery services though. If the restaurant doesn't employ their drivers I don't order delivery from them.


----------



## blackmirror (Feb 2, 2018)

Being cheap is the new sexy!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

I copied this from an Internet site but it certainly reflects my feelings. Bad ti.ppers are rarely people you'd want to be associated with. They're often very entitled, ignorant or narcissistic people who have never worked in the service industry and quite possibly haven't worked a day in their lives. In essence, being a bad tipper is a sign of poor character.


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

suck it up


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

bigdaddybondo said:


> suck it up


Do you tip?


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Do you tip?


Pretty much everyone in the service industry, (Uber, Waitstaff, bell hops, vale,t coffee shop, etc) extremely well. but as a driver, I've learned not to expect anything...

I will admit though I did find it shocking how many folks that work as wait staff or bartenders who don't tip... Oh well...


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

As an experiment today I started sending out a template prior to every UberEats delivery, and even took a few seconds to use the customer's name in the text. Just to let them know the food is on the way, and since July, it's now possible to rate and tip in app, since not everyone I deliver to is aware..

Upon hand delivering the order out of a zipped up thermal bag, I let them know (true or not) that I waited a few minutes for the order to come out of the kitchen, and placed it in the hot bag, so it would be nice and fresh for them.. "It was my pleasure, you are very fortunate to have such a lovely home", "the food at this restaurant is VERY popular today! Enjoy it, SEE YOU NEXT TIME!", the latter being my favorite..

Guess what has happened so far.. LESS TIPS. On a ****ing Saturday man. And a new negative report on professionalism. Pretty sure it was for soliciting tips via text. I just can't even.. F these greedy monsters.

Also, right after I sent one of the texts, dude tells me just to leave it at the front door. What does that tell you. They can't even look us in the eye. SCUM. To save a couple of bucks on a $30 food order. I made it a martini pizza if you know what I mean.. Not stirred.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Millenials.
Enough said.


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

Sure, I'll take a stab at this:

I don't tip.

I don't get paid extra at my job for doing good work, or even mediocre work. If I do a bad job I get fired. 

I take that attitude to other things. I will tip wait staff 4-6 dollars very consistently, but that is because they make a base pay of 2.13 hr. Even if my order was only 4 dollars, they still get that 4 dollar tip if they do an OK job.

For almost anything else I don't tip unless I get exceptional service. I'm paying almost 75% extra already when it is all said and done when it comes to food delivery. But as long as my food is not ice cold or obviously tampered with then I give that 5 star review. I will be waiting at the curb to get my food when you arrive, for that is all you are expected to do. I don't like that I pay 75% extra to get that food but that was the arrangement I agreed to when I ordered the food. The food delivery person's arrangement is that tips are optional, that was the agreement they accepted as well.

Now before you get the pitchforks out I've ordered delivery 2 times in the last five years because generally I don't enjoy the arrangement.

Yes, I have delivered lots of food (About 75) over a three month period got a tip rate of less then 10%, including all the usual newbie things like using the heated bags and running to the 23rd floor. I have no problem with this for I knew tips are optional. Eventually I got tired of this arrangement as a driver and moved on to people driving. 

I guess for me I view the whole delivery aspect as a transaction. If I don't like how it is set up on either end of the equation then I don't participate just like all things business.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

chemicalart said:


> Sure, I'll take a stab at this:
> 
> I don't tip.
> 
> I will be waiting at the curb to get my food when you arrive, for that is all you are expected to do. I don't like that I pay 75% extra to get that food but that was the arrangement I agreed to when I ordered the food. The food delivery person's arrangement is that tips are optional, that was the agreement they accepted as well.


I think most of the UE drivers don't mind NOT getting tips, certainly I don't if the customer is waiting at the curbside or at their front most outer door of their residence or business upon my arrival and the drop off is seamless, quick, and hassle free. But the majority of customers aren't like you. Anytime a driver has to make an effort beyond what Uber pays us which is just the miles driven from the restaurant to the drop off, then thats going beyond of what is required and deserves a TIP. This is why Uber does not force the delivery drivers to go upstairs in all circumstances and deliver to the door. I can find 10 reasons not to go upstairs and Uber would be OK with it even if the customer complains afterwards. And frankly Uber doesn't give a shit if the customer has to come down to get his her food or if the newbie driver is going upstairs putting more effort by going above and beyond.

PS: As to your preposterous claims about the high cost of food, i'll let other UE drivers take you to the cleaners on that. lol


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

I've ordered food twice and both times could be an exception, sure:

One was a pizza. Ordering through uber eats the restaurant (like many others) do not allow any specials. So that in practice added on another 35% to the bill. Then, because I am not a glutton I ordered around 15 dollars of food and paid 5.99 in food. So that's 40% extra. Viola, 75%. My other order is similar.

Projecting to someone's lack of hygiene was funny when I heard it back in kindergarten. It still is...if you are in kindergarten. I am not but am amused at someone who thinks it is in any way a persuasive argument 

Precisely because I do not tip i only expect the bare minimal from a driver. Anything beyond that is tip worthy, I agree.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Tipping is because the service you received is good. It's not an entitlement as most people think and doesn't matter how much the server or deliverer makes. If I don't think the job is worth it, then I get another job and so should anyone including servers.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

if they don't tip go back in a week and leave a "present" on their doorstep


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> if they don't tip go back in a week and leave a "present" on their doorstep


That's a lot of presents.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

chemicalart said:


> Sure, I'll take a stab at this:
> 
> I don't tip.
> 
> ...


 Your pay isn't set based on the tip factor because your field isn't in the tip industry like restaurant service. Our low pay is based on the "TIP" when you pay 75% more your paying for convenience... the food cost the same. If you don't tip go get your own food. No one us stopping from serving yourself to save a buck. If you don't tip your driver hates you and doesn't want your order!


----------



## noue (Jun 24, 2018)

Most of them just don't tip, Uber trained them well. 

Make sure you only do UE when it offers 1.5x or higher boost plus any kind of quest(such as 35 delivery for extra $50) at the time, otherwise, you're losing money.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, first off, I would venture to guess a lot of people have watched videos on YouTube of drivers who are apparently making $1000 a week or more and they think we're all doing this (kind of like how those pyramid scheme things get you, by telling you about some woman in Sacramento who makes $1 million a year selling essential oils to house wives). Also, newspapers and magazines have done articles on the gig economy and how people are making so much money they are quiting their full time jobs. We also have a lot of people who have decided that companies need to raise the minimum wage and somehow think not tipping will force companies to do that (and don't grasp that most of us aren't making an hourly wage) forgetting that the company cares about the bottom line, not us bottom feeders. 

I will also add in that I live in an area with a lot people who moved here from overseas, and overseas they don't do tipping and don't understand why Americans do. So they continue to not tip. They don't get that we're contractors who don't make an hourly, so the company isn't going to raise our hourly pay to compensate.


----------



## premiumgas (Jun 27, 2018)

1. Most of them do a shitty job because they're expecting to not get tips. Almost none of them as much as get out of their car anymore. I do tip when they put an actual effort forward.
2. As you can see from my last few months of ordering it's very rare to get the same driver multiple times in cities, I haven't once, so there's really no expectation of better or worse service because of tips.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Customer in hospital garb, in at least >$1M home in DuPage. $0 tip in app, gave me a Lincoln ($5) cash in the end. Customer complained to GH and to restaurant why their food was very late. Clue : I was only the gullible driver who ended up taking the order. I wonder how many times that order was not accepted by other drivers for an hour.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

it’s all customer bullshit. How do I know because we get tipped 8 to 10 % of the time. That to me means every Ubereats customer knew or knows tipping is part of the deal. I don’t blame Uber I blame the customer for blaming uber.
Tipping in the US happens everywhere so Uber didn’t say I could or I don’t know how is pure bullshit.
Why do we all get excuses up the wazoo? It is because they know they are breaking the informal rule.
When the rule gets broken at the valet, you don’t get your car fast, in Vegas you get toned down service, with Ubereats drivers don’t get urgent. But we know which pings to jump and which restaurants have the best customers now don’t we?
Newbs just have to figure that part out.
Fortunately or unfortunately Ubereats incentivizes cherry picking because it makes no sense to leave a good area for a 15 minute trip with a unknown compensation, which sadly when are accepted results in 4 dollar or less for the uber short trip.
Who can testify to that, show of hands, just as I thought 99% fell for it once.
So no driver accepts any order 12 min away, only Mcd if in the parking lot of the one that has orders ready, and controversially no stacking eats orders. Make every eats order full boat compensation. Stacking only benefits uber, drivers get shafted on one of the stops, Uber takes a cut on both orders so make them pay, tough I know but taking stacks hurts drivers and customers only helps the mothership.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

You think no tip on a food delivery is bad? Try grocery delivery: Shopping for an hour, working out substitutions for whatever the store doesn’t have in stock, waiting, checkout, loading car, unloading at the customer’s house, and then getting zero tip. You carry the 2 cases of water, beer, pop, plus 10 other trips to/from the car while the a-holes just stand inside the door watching. Of course, they “will tip through the app.” I will take the food order over grocery order every time.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

you make a great point my man bigly as they say not me, they lol


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

T&W said:


> You think no tip on a food delivery is bad? Try grocery delivery: Shopping for an hour, working out substitutions for whatever the store doesn't have in stock, waiting, checkout, loading car, unloading at the customer's house, and then getting zero tip. You carry the 2 cases of water, beer, pop, plus 10 other trips to/from the car while the a-holes just stand inside the door watching. Of course, they "will tip through the app." I will take the food order over grocery order every time.


I thought Instacart and Amazon Fresh prime customers tip, yes?


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Instacart - 20% of the customers tip. Sad, really. I get more tips for driving with Lyft and all I do is drive!

No Amazon Fresh here - suburbs in Michigan.


----------

